
Google, PayPal Set on Android Deal - aditya
http://www.thestreet.com/story/10880639/google-paypal-set-on-android-deal.html
======
aditya
This is kinda odd, Google Checkout and Paypal were at each other's throats a
few months ago. I wonder what the advantage for Google is?

Sure, it gets access to Paypal's large installed userbase, but that being
said, is it conceivable that all Android users don't already have Google
accounts with credit card info?

